
Online Pornography: A Disciplined Business - mtarifi
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/29/magazine/29kink.t.html?pagewanted=1&ei=5124&en=802f9b879941be4b&ex=1335585600&partner=digg&exprod=digg
======
falsestprophet
Mr. Graham take note, so when I reapply to YC for my bondage-centric start-up
we can become much richer.

There is a thin line between pain and profit.

